# Scottsmoor 7/20



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Good stuff there Garry. I don't know how you stood the heat that long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Great report fishing with your dad. 

?????????????

Is he as big a threat of out fishing you as Sophie?? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

JK. ;D ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go guys...Sounds like another productive day out 
on the water with Dad on the new LT!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that is a good shot for a fishing report. Got the microskiff, background, fisherman and fish. The others are good too but its nice to see the boat and the area mixed in.  

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

Nice job.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, another father/son trip. Some really nice reds too. Good job guys.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great work and pictures too.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Now that is a good shot for a fishing report. Got the microskiff, background, fisherman and fish. The others are good too but its nice to see the boat and the area mixed in.
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks Tom,

I love this pic cause it show just how shallow this fish was. It was amazing watching this fish backing in the shallows and to watch him eat it, I love to see that! That was the first time my father has witnessed that, and he thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very cool nice report!


----------

